# Tandem Class in Dirty Kanza 200



## C-Hog (Jan 15, 2004)

The Dirty Kanza 200 has added a Tandem Class for 2011. Participation in this 200-mile-long gravel grinder is by pre-registration only. And that is happening right now. Less than 100 spots remain in the 350 ride field limit. So far, we only have one Tandem Team. We would LOVE to see more of you. If you want in, act quickly.

Go here to sign up.

Hope to see many of you in Emporia, Kansas the weekend of June 4th.

Jim C.


----------



## bikerkim (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks to jim's graciousness, there will be at least TWO tandem teams leaving emporia at 600 am june 4th. we will do our level best to make it a hard, fast, and fun experience. and a real race between the tandem teams, how ever many there may ultimately be!!


----------



## C-Hog (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey, Kim... email me.

Jim C.


----------

